# Myriopods LETS GO!!!!



## Alonso99 (Dec 1, 2002)

I am glad to announce to all Myriopod lovers that we have matched and soon will surpass the Scorpion forum, threadwise!!
TARANTULA FORUM WATCHOUT YOUR NEXT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 2, 2002)

lol! yeah right! you myriopods forum people can't defeat the tarantulas people!!  we have 13925 posts and you guys have about 722 posts  ;P


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 2, 2002)

Do not understimate my clicking power.  Or I will swipe you down like a Vietnamese Centipede eats an H.MInax


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *Do not understimate my clicking power.  Or I will swipe you down like a Vietnamese Centipede eats an H.MInax *


lol I guess all those clicking power is from playing wc3 too much  but we'll see who will win... there's no way you can catch up....


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 2, 2002)

At the time that I am writing this, we only have one more thread than the scorpion board.  But, yes, with only several clicks we will close in on the post count


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 2, 2002)

Hmmm we shall see. The clicking ability is actually from Counter Strike.  Bring on WC3 whenever you want!lol


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 2, 2002)

lol counter-strike.. i remembered that game..  it was a fun game...  but it was hard to shoot anyone  I don't know if I want to play wc3 again because I think my 21 inches monitor broke and my geforce 4 TI 4400 broke also.... now the graphics are horrible!


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 2, 2002)

Im getting a Radeon 9700 soon, not too fond of Nvidia


----------



## Mister Internet (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm getting some pedes from Swifty tomorrow... THEN you will see me fill this forum!


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *I'm getting some pedes from Swifty tomorrow... THEN you will see me fill this forum!  *


That's a plus.  What kinds of pedes are you getting?


----------



## MrDeranged (Dec 2, 2002)

*Speaking of filling this forum...*

My 8" + subspinipes molted yesterday....with me taking pictures and video practically the whole time!!!  As soon as I get some free time, I'll try to put some of the pics up.  Probably the most amazing thing I've ever seen..... 

Scott


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Speaking of filling this forum...*



> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *My 8" + subspinipes molted yesterday....with me taking pictures and video practically the whole time!!!  As soon as I get some free time, I'll try to put some of the pics up.  Probably the most amazing thing I've ever seen.....
> 
> Scott *


Did it eat the exoskeleton or did you get it?


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 2, 2002)

Why take it albino?  the exoskeleton is nutritious meal for the pede after its molt.


----------



## MrDeranged (Dec 2, 2002)

It ate it.  Unless I wanted to shove the newly molted pede off of it, there was no way that I could get to it.  I have pics and video of it eating it....

Scott


----------



## JacenBeers (Dec 2, 2002)

It is official I will be getting a centipede tomorrow from the university biology department. It will be free too which is nice and I can get more than one. I will enjoy these lil beasts.


----------



## Mister Internet (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlbinoDragon829 _
> *That's a plus.  What kinds of pedes are you getting? *


I'm getting an adult Scolopendra heros castaneiceps 7"+, an adult Scolopendra viridis (around 4"), and an adult Scolopendra sp. "Eastern Bark Centipede".  Not sure about the freebie.


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Dec 2, 2002)

O.K. fellas, let's not knock the T's. I have 60 of them and 3 scorpions and my two pedes and I am by no means done with adding to my collection of them all. I am just really intrigued with the centipedes and still love my tarantulas too!!!!!!


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 3, 2002)

Nobody is tryng to knoct them off, this is all in good fun.
PS.  Now if real pedes went to confront T's the outcome would be much different, an eight legged meal for a hungry myriopod.


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 6, 2002)

which one do think will win? T. Blondi vs Peruvian Giant Centipede?


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 6, 2002)

The Peruvian Centipede will make sushi out the T.blondi


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Dec 7, 2002)

I know you guys are making fun and so am I!!! That's why I fell for the pedes because of their eating habits and they are quite cool. I know if they got the upperhand on a T. that it would be supper for the pede.


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 7, 2002)

PetitGreenEyes Centipedes along Solifugids are at the top in the invertebrate world, a tarantula of any sort could only make a meal out of a sick/dying pede or a pling.  An adult Scolopendra Gigantea would make a meal of any tarantula in its path.


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *Why take it albino?  the exoskeleton is nutritious meal for the pede after its molt. *


I'd say take it only if the pede doesn't eat it.  But the centipede will probably eat it 95%+ of the time.


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *PetitGreenEyes Centipedes along Solifugids are at the top in the invertebrate world, a tarantula of any sort could only make a meal out of a sick/dying pede or a pling.  An adult Scolopendra Gigantea would make a meal of any tarantula in its path. *


Oh, and PGE, we haven't even compared venom yet ;P


----------



## Gillian (Dec 7, 2002)

*speaking of Myriopods*

Hi all,
    I do remember my promise, and will send out any pedes I catch here. Since I started keeping T's, I'm fairly reluctant to spray for bugs. So, I get a rather interesting mix. 
    So, here's my question. (Forgive me if it sounds dumb). 

How would I go about packing them? I know I need to be extremely careful. So I'll be using my forceps to handle them.

Peace,
Gillian
p.s., I saw a pic of those cherry reds. WOW!


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 7, 2002)

Gillian,
        I read your post about having pedes around your area, and I forgot what species you said they were, if you know.  What species are they, and if you don't know do you have a pic?


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Dec 7, 2002)

I know fellas that their venom is stronger.  I was just playing along with all of ya. Remember I have fell for the pedes too!!!!!!


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 7, 2002)

solif.... 

Alex S.


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 7, 2002)

what's a Solifugids?


----------



## Gillian (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlbinoDragon829 _
> *Gillian,
> I read your post about having pedes around your area, and I forgot what species you said they were, if you know.  What species are they, and if you don't know do you have a pic? *



I have absolutely no idea what species they are. The biggest was about 8 inches.

Peace,
Gillian


----------



## kellygirl (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *The Peruvian Centipede will make sushi out the T.blondi *


so how big does this guy get?  pics?

kellygirl


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *so how big does this guy get?  pics?
> 
> kellygirl *


here's the link...
http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/Scolopendra-sp1.html


----------



## kellygirl (Dec 8, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!  *shudder*  still havent warmed up to scorps or pedes yet..........

kellygirl


----------



## Gillian (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *HOLY CRAP!  *shudder*  still havent warmed up to scorps or pedes yet..........
> 
> kellygirl *


Awww, c'mon Kelly! Scorps are cute when they eat crickets. Kinda looks like they're munching on a french fry.  


Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 8, 2002)

*Solifugae*

Solifugids are are arachnids, order: Solifugae. These creatures are commonly known as, of course, solifugids, as well as sunspiders, windscorpions, sunscorpions, and camelspiders. They range in size (body length) from less than 1/7" to over 3" (the largest species are Galeodes arabs and Galeodes caspius). They are extremely successful predators commonly taking down prey such as crickets, beetles, moths and small lizards, but large species can take down snakes, mice, and even small birds. Most of the worlds solifugid population occurs in Africa. There are about 120 species in the USA (families Eremobatidae and Ammotrechidae). There are around 900 species and 12 families worldwide, of these only one species, Rhagodes nigrocinctus, is venemous. Solifugids have just two eyes as well as an 11 segmented abdomen and a 3 segmented cephalothorax. The pedipalps are quite long and used for probing the ground for prey etc. The first pair of legs is quite small and weak, while the other 3 pairs are very strong and used for runnung, which solifugids are extrmely fast (recorded up to 10 mph). The chelicerae are huge (can be almost 1/2 the solifugids body length in some species) pincer-like objects used fo killing and macerating prey. Thats some basic info.

Solifugid Families:

Ammotrechidae
Eremobatidae
Galeodidae
Solpugidae
Rhagodidae
Daesiidae
Melanoblossidae
Karschiidae
Hexisopodidae
Gylippidae
Mummuciidae (was sub. fam of Ammotrechidae)
Ceromidae

Alex S.

A photo of the species Syndaesia mastix (family: Daesiidae)


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 8, 2002)

wow.. that's one weird looking thing.... but thanks for the info Alex..


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *HOLY CRAP!  *shudder*  still havent warmed up to scorps or pedes yet..........
> 
> kellygirl *


If you've ever fed a mouse to a tarantula before, then you can handle a pede.


----------



## kellygirl (Dec 8, 2002)

i can see the interest and beauty in a pede or a scorps... but i dont have any affection for them.  when i look at my Ts i get warm fuzzies inside.  i have a sort of motherly instinct with them--they are like my babies!  when i look at the pedes and scorps at the pet store, i get the creeps...... 

kellygirl


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *i can see the interest and beauty in a pede or a scorps... but i dont have any affection for them.  when i look at my Ts i get warm fuzzies inside.  i have a sort of motherly instinct with them--they are like my babies!  when i look at the pedes and scorps at the pet store, i get the creeps......
> 
> kellygirl *


I guess I can see why you get a feeling like that, judging from your signature, it doesn't appear like you have any super aggressive Ts, which is cool.  I guess some people don't want to risk themselves getting bit.  Do you ever plan on getting any aggressive tarantulas?


----------



## kellygirl (Dec 8, 2002)

i dont think so, at least not any time soon.  i dont really want anything that will be prone to bite me as i have bad reactions to bee stings... i'm not as attracted to aggressiveness as i am to color, structure, and size.  i'd prefer a good temperment to a bad one.

kellygirl


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't give preference to aggressiveness over color either.  But, if aggressivenes comes along with the color, I don't mind.

I might be allergic to bee stings, I honestly don't know.  I've never ever been stung before, and when bees come around, they don't attack me when I fling them off of me..


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Theraposa _
> *wow.. that's one weird looking thing.... but thanks for the info Alex.. *


Yep, but they are awesome 

Alex S.


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 9, 2002)

Solifugids are pretty cool, not as cool as Pedes  
hhehehe


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 9, 2002)

*Solifugae*

Keep one and you will change your mind ;P 

Alex S.


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 9, 2002)

heheheheh Id change my mind the day they live more than one year


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *heheheheh Id change my mind the day they live more than one year *


LOL!!


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 9, 2002)

How did I know that was coming  Fully understandable 

Alex S.


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alex S. _
> *How did I know that was coming  Fully understandable
> 
> Alex S. *


Yep, it's inevitable with solifugids.  Life expectancy was and is the only thing that will keep me from ever buying one.  Admiring them, is another story.


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 9, 2002)

*Solifugid Lifespan*

Yeah, with the longest lifespan being of the large species (6 months to about 1 year) and the smaller species only being around 3 to 4 months, it is an adaptation solifugids have to be very successful predators. They would dramatically shorten the insect/small vertebrate population if they had long lifespans....

Alex S.


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 10, 2002)

I would get one but I'm full with slings and plings.....


----------

